# info on how to add rear speakers to stock sound system



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I am guessing here, but I think you would be better off using the outputs for the rear door speakers (basically abandon those speakers) and route them to your 6x9's.

Here are a few threads that speak to the Gen I's, but much of the info should still be valid.

[h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]
[h=1]Added two 6x9 subs to rear deck! chyea![/h]


----------



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks, may end up doing that, as the rear door speakers are so low to the ground, I don't really hear much from them anyway while driving.


----------

